# [Abandoned] chromium 32.0.1700.77 behaving badly



## trh411 (Jan 17, 2014)

I just updated www/chromium to 32.0.1700.77. When I select anything from the Chrome menu that opens a new tab, closing that tab results in a segmentation fault. I tried Bookmarks Manager, Settings, About and Help all with the same results. Is anyone else seeing this? Other tabs behave properly and just go away when closed. I'm on FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE r260689.


----------



## trh411 (Jan 17, 2014)

*[Abandoned] Re: chromium 32.0.1700.77 behaving badly*

Per feedback from the FreeBSD mailing lists, this is a known upstream issue, so I'll just wait for the update to flow downstream to FreeBSD. In the meantime just avoid the Chrome menu.


----------

